# Prayer Stand



## GoodTreeMinistries.com (Aug 10, 2013)

What are you thoughts of using a prayer stand as an outreach tool. You would ask people if they wanted prayer then be able to share the gospel with them. Here is video of Prayer Stand: The Prayer Stand - YouTube

Please pray for us that God would provide our ministry with a prayer stand or something like it. Thank you for your prayers. God Bless!


----------



## Jack K (Aug 10, 2013)

The stand seems a bit kitschy for my tastes, but offering to pray for people is an excellent way to let them know that you're a believer and to get past the initial assumption in our culture that spiritual stuff should be kept to oneself.

If offering to pray for someone, it's good to make sure you really do desire to pray for them and aren't just offering to pray as a bait-and-switch pretext for engaging them in some other conversation. There will often be opportunities for deeper conversations about faith down the road... provided you prove that your prayer for them was a true act of caring, not a "witnessing" project in disguise.


----------



## GoodTreeMinistries.com (Aug 10, 2013)

Yes I take prayer to God serious. Not sure I could pray for someone and not mean it. After prayer would try to find out some background and witness though ofcourse. Thanks for your thoughts about stand!


----------



## Andres (Aug 10, 2013)

I must first admit that I am usually not a fan of these types of things. When I initially read the post, I didn't think it would be something I'd buy into but after seeing it on the video, I actually think it is a neat idea and it could really open some serious doors for sharing the gospel with people. I actually like this better than open-air preaching. My biggest caution would be that you make sure you have good, gospel-centered tracts to hand out. There are a lot of bad tracts out there so use wisdom in selecting these, but otherwise, I pray God's blessings upon the endeavor.


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Aug 10, 2013)

Andres said:


> There are a lot of bad tracts out there so use wisdom in selecting these



Oh, so sadly true. I do street evangelism, too. I struggle to find tracts with a clear gospel message that do not either attempt to add something to the message or to dumb it down.

I wrote my own one Christmas for a group holiday outreach, because I couldn't find any with a clear gospel presentation that were in stock.

"What are you thoughts of using a prayer stand as an outreach tool. You would ask people if they wanted prayer then be able to share the gospel with them. Here is video of Prayer Stand: The Prayer Stand - YouTube"

I'm not fond of gimmicky things, but this looks very practical, as long as there is an easy way to weight it down so it doesn't blow over. I have friends who use tables and their tracts blow away all the time. They are also heavy to drag around and require more space than this would. I am not able to stand in one place for any length of time, so I walk when I hand out tracts and stop when I find people interested in a conversation. If you are able to stay-put, this looks like a good idea.

As others mentioned, it would be important to keep the focus on prayer - deliver what is advertised, and segue into a gospel centered conversation only if the person expresses interest. I try to have a list of faithful churches in the area when I do outreach. I have have MANY people ask where they can attend church. Sadly, when we do outreach in inner city Denver, there are very few faithful churches (that I have found) to refer them to.


----------



## GoodTreeMinistries.com (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes, I like this as a alternative to open air preaching. I am defiantly not against open air preaching though. My plan would truly be as prayer for people. Then would start to see if there was an opening to talking about spiritual thinks. Would hope to be able to share the gospel with each person vocally. If not would try to leave them something that had the gospel on it and a way they could reach me. I did not really like this idea at first then it grew on me after watching the video also.


----------

